# First Bench



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Hemlock bench with walnut ties and plugs. Polyurathane brush finish. This is my first attempt at rustic furniture.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice. What is the finish?


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

i like how the ties are placed, it gives it a more of a artcy type of feel witch is always good if your going to sell things to people nowadays. nice job definatly. How di you go about finishing over the bark? was it just a poly the hell out of it kind of thing? Iv been thinking about doing something with a live edge and was wondering the best route?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks good to me


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I think you nailed it right on the head. Looks rustic and looks real nice. Now all you need is a log cabin to put it in.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks good Bradley.

Gerry


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

Majestic Builders,
With lack of a technical term, poly the hell out of it was the way I went. The bark was super tight so I think it will hold. Thanks, Brad


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, whats the weight limit on that thing. I bet it could hold a couple ton. Looks very nice.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Brad,
Nice job on the bench, very unique. Now I think you need to rip up the inside of the house and make it more rustic to go along with the bench.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Very cool bench! Makes me want to rip out that carpeting and lay down some nice wide recycled barn boards.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

It looks fantastic and great job. If that is a heat vent below it, I think I would move the bench. I've got a feeling you may split the wood with it sitting there. Red


----------

